# Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine



## vwsport20 (Feb 15, 2002)

HEAD UNIT FEATURES 
• Rotary Encoder type volume control
• Detachable face with carrying case
• Wireless remote control
• CD changer control capability
• Track scan/Track repeat / random play
• 8-cm (3") CD play w/o adapter
• PLL tuner,18FM/12AM PS
• PS scan/auto mem / auto DX-local
• Loudness
• Audio mute
• Subwoofer preamp output (RCA)
• Aux input (RCA)
• 4ch/4V Preamplifier output (RCA)
• CD changer inputs (RCA)
• Clock

$270 installed locally
versus...








• 50W x 4 MOSFET Amplifier
• Bass Engine® Plus
- Media Xpander™
- 4-Channel Digital Time Correction
- 3-Position 12dB/Octave Crossover
- Subwoofer Level Control with Phase Selector
- Bass Center Frequency and Width Control
- Treble Center Frequency Control
• XM Satellite Radio Ready
• CD-R/RW Playback
• Versatile-Link™ Ready
• KCA-410C Multi-Versatile Link Terminal Compatible
• MaxTune SQ Tuner
• Regulated 1Bit DAC
• 4 Volt Subwoofer PreOut
• 3 PreOuts
• Swing Mechanism with Detachable Face
• RUE-4187 Wireless Remote Control Included
online 229 +shipp

what would you sugest? I think that i have narrowed it down to these two as they are in my price rance and both have reputations for Sound Quality, but if you ave another sugestion, post it up, but my price pange is less then $300


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

My vote is for the Alpine, I've had an Alpine HU and it was incredible. I've never had a Nak HU, but I did have an amp, which was great to. Good luck!


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (askibum02)*

There is no comparison with Alpine and Nakamichi. The latter is just the best of whats on the market today. Even their lowest model is better than almost everything out. It's like comparing Brooke Burke to Nell Carter.


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (JPawn1)*

If you get the Alpine, which you should, get the 93 or 94 series, they have the BEST MP3 playback and killer DSP and doesn't cost much more .. The 60 x 4 v-drive amp that is inside it is pretty killer too for deck power (have to run power wire from battery for internal amp) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfSPORT95 (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (WpgCabby)*

nakamichi is the tightest stuff, that is what I am considering as my next hu.


----------



## slomofo (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (golfSPORT95)*

i sell both and the sound quality of the nak is better but the features of the alpine are far better and so is the reliability. we quit selling nakamichi due to performance issues. try an eclipse. 3 year warranty if dealer installed and fit and finish is better than any unit you can put into a VW. alpine is good but looks to showy for me. eclipse have the best sound quality hands down!! for 299 you can get a cd3422 that has 3pre-amp outputs w/ sub volume control and 8 sec. skip delay. that's what is in my wife's passat and i love it. that's why i sell more eclipse than any other brand we carry. we also sell alpine and kenwood and nothing comes close. if you can't get an eclipse- go for the alpine. not as good sounding as the nakamichi but more features and better built


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (slomofo)*

I've got an Alpine 7894 and the thing is the best head unit I ever used. I've never used a Nak for point of comparison, but you can't go wrong with an Alpine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (GTI451)*

I don't know a whole lot about Nakamichi, and I can't pretend that I do... so my vote goes for the Alpine.


----------



## MoTown-VW (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

I'm very happy with my Alpine. It's been very reliable, has a number of features, is easy to use and sounds great.


----------



## corduroy79 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (MoTown-VW)*

I have that same alpine unit and love it. dont know anything bout the other one though, so my opinion is pretty useless, other then i am very happy with what i have. plus the colors match well with the g3 green/silver lighting


----------



## Strictly4N (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (corduroy79)*

I voted for the Nak cause I have one







. If you want alot of features go with the Alpine. The Nak is simple, classy looking and sounds awsome. How can you go wrong with a 20 bit d/a converter when most other headunits are 1 bit.
Peace 
Ken


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (Strictly4N)*

They are both good units, but I've heard some mediocre things about Nak's and bass control...
I'm a hardcore Alpine fan though. I have the 7878 and it has sold me on their products...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (schleppy)*

I say Alpine for the fact that e install is being done locally. Which usally leads to having a longer warranty on the product and warranty on the install. I'm not sure if Nak will warranty internet sales.


----------



## Vanilla_Coke (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (Non_Affiliated)*

Is it just me or is the Vortex an Alpine w h o r e-house?
God I hate the insta change my words.
A Nakamichi vote from me








Still like Pioneer better than the rest.....


[Modified by Vanilla_Coke, 7:15 AM 11-24-2002]


----------



## Euro VR6 DUB (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (Vanilla_Coke)*

alpine. got it and luv it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTItwo (Oct 1, 2002)

nakamichi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for sound quality


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (GTItwo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nakamichi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for sound quality[HR][/HR]​ditto. I run a CD-45Z and absolutly LOVE it!


----------



## G_4_GTI (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (Vdub16v)*

Actually, it really depends on what kind of music you like. I mean if you always like to download mp3, and listen to CD-Rs most of the time. Then i think you should go for the Alpine, because they could read MP3, CD-R/CD-RW. 
If you always buy original CD, then go for the Nak, because those units are best for CDs, and i heard people said that some of the Nak can't read CD-R.
Nakamichi = Great sound, simple, and classic
Alpine = Great sound, good features, and multimedia.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (G_4_GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Then i think you should go for the Alpine, because they could read MP3, CD-R/CD-R[HR][/HR]​The Model Alpine that he is considering, the 7892, does not play MP3's though.
I say go up to the 7894, that will play the MP3's. And as others have stated and I have experienced, the internal amp on this model is pretty decent. 
I payed $320 for mine at a local store, so it is close to your price. It is definately worth it.


----------



## obscuriosity (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

your nakamichi pic doesn't seem to be working now. here's a pic of the CD-45z:


----------



## jetta2vr6 (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

I'm probably going to get beat down for this but take a look at the line of Xplod HU from Sony. I just installed a HU, amp, and 12" sub in my Jetta and it sounds great. The HU I used is the CD-X550 which I don't think is sold in the US but it is the same as the 600 but with no remote and one or two other features. Have a look at this:








TUNER -- 
FM Usable Sensitivity (dBf) -- 8
FM Selectivity (400Hz) -- 75
FM S/N Ratio (dB) -- 66 Stereo
FM Separation @ 1kHz (dB) -- 35
FM Frequency Response (Hz) -- 30-15k
AM Sensitivity (u V) -- 30
POWER AMPLIFIER -- 
Maximum Power Output (watts) -- 52x4
RMS Power Output (watts) -- 23.2x4
DISC SECTION -- 
Frequency Response (Hz) -- 10-20k
S/N Ratio (dB) -- 90
THD -- 0.01%
REMOTES -- Supplied - Card remote
Optional - Rotary (RM-X4S)

5.5 Volt F/R preout
Flip-down detachable Face
Included Card remote, Optional wired rotary remote
CD/MD Control, CD Text, XM ready
DSO, EQ7
New Design, Blue 13 segment LCD
It's (the CDX-550) a perfect fit in my car (89 Jetta GLi) and the dimensions , the only thing being it does not match the colors of the gauges.










[Modified by jetta2vr6, 2:04 AM 11-26-2002]


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (jetta2vr6)*

You _should_ get beat down for posting that Sony crap.
For 99% of the market, the Alpine will offer a far better value, and be more enjoyable. For that extra 1%, the CD-45z offers sound quality that can't be matched at it's price point. I prefer the simplicity of the Nak piece, but the Alpine has a certain appeal to the "I have to fudge with the sound" crowd.
Alpine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (trh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alpine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​R1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Z1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2vr6 (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (trh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You _should_ get beat down for posting that Sony crap.
For 99% of the market, the Alpine will offer a far better value, and be more enjoyable. For that extra 1%, the CD-45z offers sound quality that can't be matched at it's price point. I prefer the simplicity of the Nak piece, but the Alpine has a certain appeal to the "I have to fudge with the sound" crowd.
Alpine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yep, thought as much


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

You are compairing apples and oranges. Well....... kind of.
How about Features vs. SQ.
I have never owned anyting Nakamichi, but I have read quite abit about them. If you are a didicated Audiophile, then your choice is simple. But....
Between the two you have posted here, I would go with Alpine. Why? I like features. The XM tuner controls would be the ice breaker.
I have a '01 model Kenwood (KDC-X917) and am very happy with it. I like the Phatbox Digital Media Players. I have two of them on my Kenwood. I also have the Blitzsafe Kenwood to Pioneer XM tuner adapter. So it's all about toys to me.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (theguero)*

I vote for the Alpine. I'm getting a 7897 installed tomorrow, along with XM Radio, Alpine V12 MRD-M300 sub amp and an Alpine Type R 10" sub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (16vracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I vote for the Alpine. I'm getting a 7897 installed tomorrow, along with XM Radio, Alpine V12 MRD-M300 sub amp and an Alpine Type R 10" sub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Wow, total Alpine ****...







The only thing I would ever buy from Alpine would be a headunit. You can find much better amps and subs from other companies for half the price.


----------



## VWBroker (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

Go with the Alpine unit .. To me it sounds better than the ECLIPSE CD8051 8V head unit I had before and offers way more features...For that price ($229) you would have to be smoking crack to consider going with anything else.


----------



## tunedjetta (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (VWBroker)*

alpine....love the look of it and they are a good company!


----------



## PBIFFGOLFK2 (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (tunedjetta)*

I've been pretty happy with my Alpine 7892. I have the changer so I do have MP3 capability. I was a die hard Pioneer fan. I still think that the sound from the Pioneer head units is more to my preference(More mid heavy smoother sound) The Alpine is very bright and crisp. My best advice to you is take a couple of you most favorite CD's and try to listen to them both throught the same speakers and amp if at all possible and make the decision based on which one sounds best to you personally. Pick your speakers first then see which head unit will drive them and suit them the best.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

Nak's are incredibly unreliable and their warranty service bites.


----------



## kkoufidis (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

i've had a number of both makes. as far as these two go, nak is still king in home stereo, panasonic makes their car s_it now!!
Alpine is hands down, besides Eclipse, the best manufacturer of car stereo head units, just head units!! Amps and speakers are a completely different issue


----------



## Wert (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*

Def go with the Alpine, I have that same deck and love very easy operate.


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

I compared the Alpine 7995 with the Nak 45Z. I ended up buying the Alpine. I like the simple design of the Nak. I hear the cd qulaity is second to none, but has a weak tuner and has trouble playing certain cd-r's. There is also a new model coming out early next year to replace the 45z, according to Nak. It'll play cd-r's , cd-rw's and I think MP3, but there won't be any color changes. I was hoping they'd add red.


[Modified by Joe_R, 4:22 PM 12-8-2002]


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (kkoufidis)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nak is still king in home stereo, panasonic makes their car s_it now!!
[HR][/HR]​That's not true.








The _transport_ is made by Sony, and the rest in made and assembled by Nakamichi in their Chinese facility.


----------



## PUTUPURANGI (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (vwsport20)*








I have had Alpine, and each time have had problems with the head units. Either a the volume, or a button goes out! So I have switched to Kenwood and I love it! Just My two cents! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (PUTUPURANGI)*

My dream deck.
MD + 6 CD in dash, color matchable, OEM styled audiophile bliss.








http://www.nakamichiusa.com/auto/minidisc/md_95z_specs.htm 

'Nuff said












[Modified by Crash6, 6:34 PM 12-9-2002]


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Battle of the Headunits - Nakamichi vs. Alpine (Crash6)*

i have had a nakamichi HU and liked the sound quality but it skipped to death so i sold it


----------

